# Evy has gotten mysteriously fat over the past few days.



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm pretty sure at this point that she is pregnant, but before that I didn't think much about it. A few weeks ago I had an incident where Toast figured out how to open up her cage door from the outside during his free range time with the boys. (I had her in an old bird cage that has a door where you pull the handle up and it opens.) I know it's easy to open up for a human from the outside, but I didn't think that Toast would ever be able to accomplish this. (I know Evy didn't escape out of her cage on her own because the cage is impossible to open from the inside.) I ended up finding Evy between the wall and the cages after I got Pastoolio out of a tight spot in my closet. I didn't think Toast or V had gotten to her because they were not back there with her. Now, I guess one of them was at the time. I know it wasn't V who opened the cage because he's still a little shy. 

I am prepared to feed all the babies by hand if I have to because I know hairless have trouble producing milk sometimes. I'm probably going to ask Pastoolio's breeder if she has any nursing moms as well.


----------



## Ratty_Mama2 (Apr 13, 2013)

Was it 2 or 3 weeks ago? Any changes in behavior? Any nesting? Keep us updated.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

There actually have been no odd behavior changes. She's always nested, even as a baby, so that is completely normal for her. As for when, it had to have been before the 18th because that's when I had my neuter appointment for V and Toast. (They were in a recovery cage for a week after surgery.) She hasn't become more or less dominant towards the boys and still snuggles and sleeps with the three of them.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

My hairless rescue has had no milk issues at all. She has even adopted 3 new fosters. Maybe yours will do fine too


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I hope so. I've never actually heard of a real life scenario of a hairless rat having issues lactating, but I've heard that they can have issues. Even the hairless babies (V and Evy) that I took in were raised by a hairless mother who had no problems lactating.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I seperated her from the boys today. They kept bugging her and she really wanted to be alone.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

She had her babies around 4am this morning. I didn't check all of their milk bands because I have an exam that I have to take and be on time for, but the one baby on the outside of the baby ring I picked up did have a nice milk band. I have yet to count them.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Exciting! I hope all goes well!


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm really lazy when it comes to pictures. >.<
I'll have to put some up. Is there any way that I could sex them this young? They are only two days old. Usually I wait until they start to grow in fur to sex baby rats and mice, but I really want to try my hand at sexing them since they are baby ratties and not mice. They should be easier to sex then baby mice.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I took some time to upload pictures I've already taken. I'm going to compare the baby's size to that of a quarter every day that I take pictures. It's just to give people an idea of how big they really are, and to track their daily growth. All look like they will have red eyes, and there are no markings as of yet. These are pictures from yesterday and today.

Day 1





Day 2







I know the last one is blurry. I will try to get a better picture of holding them all in my hand, but they were kind of squirmy.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Comparing genital spacing is how you sex them. Just find one baby as a definite model of one sec and compare the rest to figure it out. I had one error, but by their third week the boys will have testicles. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

After going through all the babies one by one multiple times just to make sure I believe there are 9 boys and 1 girl. =P
All the babies are doing well, and all look identical to one another at this point. The little girl squeaks the most often and the loudest. She's actually really easy to tell apart from the rest of the goup this way. Here are a few pictures from yesterday and today.

Day 3





Day 4





The last picture is to show the whiskers. They all have curly whiskers at this point they are just really hard to see in pictures.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

What a ratio of male to female! What will you do if it comes to keeping some?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol. That's a good question. I have three neutered boys and an unspayed female at the moment. If I keep any it might be the little girl, but I have a lot of people eyeing them right now so they might all end up finding new homes. We'll see what happens. If I keep any of the boys they will be neutered, or I might spay Evy depending on the price. I really don't plan on having any more babies. If I ever do have another baby I prefer hand raising it, like I did with Toast.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Sorry if I haven't updated in a while. I will try to get more pictures up soon. The little girl did not make it. I found her out cold next to her brothers and sisters. She was being fed so I really don't know what happened. D=


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I had to move some pictures around in my photo bucket so some of the images above might no longer show up. Here are some recent pictures of them. They are now nine days old and all healthy and strong. One baby may have an umbelical hernia that I'm going to have checked if it does not go away. It's not bad, but you can tell there's a tiny bump there. From the pictures and in person I guess you could say that they do have some sort of marking and don't all look identical. I'm sorry if the pictures are a bit blurry. They were taken at night. I need to get some pictures taken in natural light soon.


----------



## zombiesrkewl (Nov 28, 2013)

What cute babies! You'll have to post pictures of them once they've got their fur.  What do their parents look like?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sorry for the loss, and so late in the weeks too. 

I hope te hernia is nothing. Glad to see them all, so cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

These are the most recent pictures I've taken of V and Evy who, Evy I know is the mother, and V I believe to be the father. Both of them were two ratties that someone dropped off at work for me about a two months or so ago. The first one is of Evy, and the second one is of V. V is very bad at taking pictures since he has an amazing love for any and all electronic devices so his head takes up most of the camera. The cage is only this messy because I took the pictures on the day I came back from my boyfriend's lake house and I hadn't cleaned it yet.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

The babies are cracking their eyes open today! I'll get some pictures up soon. Since they all look the same I've been marking them with food coloring markers to keep track of their personalities. So far there's Blue and Green. Green is very adventureous and loves to climb around. Blue is a snuggler and started grooming my finger tonight even though he's the runt and his eyes are the least cracked open out of all of them.


----------

